# Espresso machines: Synesso or La Marzocco?



## Iceman91 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey guys, Ive been looking into getting a high end espresso machine for a new restaurant that Ill be opening soon. Ive been doing some research and looking at some brochures lately, and I have fallen in love with the synesso mvp hydra. Really love the look of it and have only heard great things about the performance. My business partner seems to have a good history with La Marzocco, and they seem a bit cheaper as well. 

Does anybody on here have any opinions on either brand? Keep in mind I want this to be a bit of a show piece in the restaurant. Thanks KKF


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2018)

Both should work out great - La Marzocco is a classic and likely will be serviceable for many, many years - they have fancy looking machines too, even though it's gonna be hard to beat a Linea in the cup.

Am sure you know, but the grinder, water and coffee quality is of great importance as well, though not as sexy of course..

Lars


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 30, 2018)

Purely anecdotally of course but here in NZ we have some of the best damn coffee in the known universe. More often than not its pulled on a La Marzocco


----------



## aaamax (Apr 30, 2018)

For whatever reason La Marzocco just seems to make the best machines as far as creating the best tasting brew (to my palette). They may not be the best looking, but to a coffee junkie with taste, nothing is more satisfying than showing up to a place and seeing the La Marzocco emblem. 
Of course, as stated above, mediocre beans from a supplier that promised you the moon, will give you piss for coffee. period. Here in Sweden suppliers will often give you the machine as long as you sign up for their beans. Don't do it unless you are completely sold on their taste profile.
I will gladly take a sub-par machine and beautifully mid-roasted beans with a sweet profile than anything else.
All things being equal, the La Marzocco will rock your world.
Look into picking up an older Linea with analog functions so you have more control and call it a day.
I'm writing this after having just pulled a double shot Americano through a little single group.
Cheers!


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2018)

aaamax said:


> Americano



You should be ashamed of yourself.

Lars


----------



## bkultra (Apr 30, 2018)

Go big, slayer espresso


----------



## aaamax (Apr 30, 2018)

Lars said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> Lars



When one wants a cup of coffee instead of a shot, there is nothing better.


----------



## Anton (Apr 30, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Purely anecdotally of course but here in NZ we have some of the best damn coffee in the known universe. More often than not its pulled on a La Marzocco



Willing to challenge that, the universe thing...


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2018)

I think we are so far into 3rd wave coffee, that you can get great coffee most places. Compared to 15 years ago, it's remarkable how far we have come. 

Lars


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 30, 2018)

La Marzocco. Do not think twice about it.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 30, 2018)

La marzocco, there's a reason why they are the gold standard, the ks of the coffee world. I've used them several times and always been thrilled by their performance.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 30, 2018)

Counter culture and La marzocco is pretty much what I see around here. I also have a LM at home so I like the brand alot.


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2018)

I would be interested in what kind of service the dealer can provide. Imo, both Synesso and La Marzocco will give a pro workflow and great coffee. But if one brand is supplied be a better dealer, that would mean a lot.
You wan't to be able to trust, that your dealer can and will help to keep the machine running if a problems develops.
Maybe investigate what machines the other restaurants and coffeeshops in the area are using and ask around regarding service.

Lars


----------



## Iceman91 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated. I have worked with the LM before at a previous job. I enjoyed it for sure. Very user friendly and consistent machine. I have heard some good things about the synesso as well, I just havent been able to use one yet. Ill have to see if I can give one a try. I have heard that servicing the LM is pretty easy, especially in the nyc area. I appreciate the tips guys, keep me coming


----------



## Moooza (May 1, 2018)

Over the course of many years, I've only ever had one bad espresso (cafe in Maribyrnong, VIC) from a La Marzocco machine. There is just something about those machines.


----------



## turbochef422 (May 16, 2018)

Hey Iceman91 send the ******* mizuno that was paid for *******. Or just say what happened but ducking it means your a ******* ***** and just like to take peoples money. Things happen, I get it but you took my sous chefs money wont contact him and now selling things again. ****** up man. ****** up


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 16, 2018)

For show Slayer or a Speedster are what I would choose. Some really nice tech in those machines. LM are everywhere and don't look that great. A lot of cafe's are using manual levers like the Londinium. I have a Londinium L1P at home after owning a La Cimbali and LM and wouldn't go back.


----------

